# Searching for old instructor



## WalkingthePath13578 (Nov 16, 2004)

hello all, i know the odds are slim but i thought it was worth a try.

about 8 years ago, i was learning Okinawan Shitoru, from a man named Sensei Greg Nolan out of Wilmington NC, i had heard he had moved north somewhere but never found out where, if any one knows him, of him or if by stroke of fate he veiws this, i would appreciate any information. He was apart of i beleive The Traditional Karate association.

again, thank you too any who have information.

your brother in the Arts,
Phyl Parsons
Raleigh, NC


----------



## JAMJTX (Feb 19, 2005)

http://www.angelfire.com/fl/hombu/

Here's a link to the TKA, although it does not list dojo.  You may try asking Kaicho Adams.
Due to the strong influence of the Seishinkai and NKJU in the south east, there were a lot of Shito Ryu schools in NC.  There were also a bunch of groups formed that split off from SKKU and NKJU.  It is not uncommon to find instructors moving from group to group.  Odds are, if he's still teaching Shito Ryu his with one of these groups.
If not with the TKA, try asking groups like

 Seishinkai www.seishinkai.com
 NKJUI www.nkjui.org 
 National Martial Arts Assoc www.nationalmartialarts.com

Or try asking on the cyberdojo.  There used to be a few former SKKU/NKJU/TKA members on the list.


----------

